# robot velocista ayuda



## hoorus (May 6, 2011)

buenas compañeros adictos a la robotica tenbgo un pequeño gran problema con mi robot velocista... bueno mi robot usa un motor para direccion y usaba uno para traccion pero no me sirvio porque nbo tenia fuerza para arrancar y va a una velocidad menor al seguidor de destreza, luego puse la traccion a las llantas de atras un mototr a cada llanta trasera directo, los mototres que uso son los de lectores de dvd tienen buena velocidad pero cuando ya los pongo en el robot va demasiado lento o toca darle un enpujon y esperar 8segundos para que cojan velocidad....
porfavor alguien puede ayudar es un robot para concurso y necesito ayuda de urgencia... me dijeron que debo usar una caja reducctora pero no entiendo como hacer eso
gracias y espero su respuesta


----------



## erc55 (May 7, 2011)

caja reductora? no le pusiste engranajes? si es así para que tenga velocidad te voy a dar un ejemplo: pon un engranaje grande al motor y uno chico ala rueda y si lo inviertes tendras fuerza


----------



## pabloesau (May 7, 2011)

hola hoorus, efectivamente para ke tu robot posea un mayor torke de arranke y velocida deves usar una caja reductora la puedes hacer con engranajes como t dic erc55 pero tambien puedes kitarle una caja reductora ke posea un carroa acontrol remoto viejo y adaptarla al motor del robot asi no te compicas la vida tratando de hacer una caja reductora


----------



## hoorus (May 7, 2011)

erc55 dijo:


> caja reductora? no le pusiste engranajes? si es así para que tenga velocidad te voy a dar un ejemplo: pon un engranaje grande al motor y uno chico ala rueda y si lo inviertes tendras fuerza


 gracias por su ayuda, soy ecuatoriano y voy a participar en 4 concursos de robotica muy buenos de aca de ecuador y aki en todos los que he participado nunca han presentado un robot con un motor pa la traccion y los modelos que he visto en el youtube van de 1m por segundo o mas tengo todo bien hecho pero cuando lo enciendo no tiene fuierza para arrancar y va demasiadisimo lento.....
y si puse unos engranes como tu lo dijiste un engrane grande para el motor y un pequeño para la llanta....
pero igual no me funciona...
ahora me dijeron que lo mas seguro esque debo enviar mas corriente al motor, pero el mototr va rrapidisimo cuando no esta en contacto con alguna superficie....
asi que que agradeceria muchisimo ysi me explican como poner la caja reductora.... o como lñe hago para que me quede un modelo como los de youtube.... lo que necesito solo es saber como hacer que el motor de traccion agarre tanta velocidad.... para despues preocuparme porque se salga de la pista, ya que a la velocidad que va parece tortuga y no se sale de la pista ja ja ja...
espero su respuesta


----------



## erc55 (May 8, 2011)

tal vez le este faltando un poco de fuerza, ten en cuenta que mayor voltaje mas rápido, mayor corriente mas fuerte, pero no lo excedas de lo que soporta el motor, tu problemas tal vez este en con le pones la suficiente corriente o también se solucionaría poniendo otro engranaje en el medio de tamaño intermedio para que tenga un poquito mas de fuerza, que motor estas usando?


----------



## hoorus (May 8, 2011)

hola gracuias por tu ayuda y uso estos moteres que son de lectores de dvd son muy veloces... rf-310t-11400, y aer le pongo un engrane intermedio entre el del motor y la llanta lo voy a probar... y otra vez gracias por tu ayuda...


----------



## erc55 (May 8, 2011)

si me estaba fijando y el motor es muy rápido, pero es muy chico asi que no creo que tenga mucha fuerza. fíjate los motores de videocaseteras viejas http://www.oddmix.com/elec/mot_dc_mca9b_1.html yo me fui a un taller y me dieron una cajas de esas =) la mayoría tienen esos motores que son rápidos y fuertes y tienen una caja de engranajes fuertes así que lo que tendrías que cambiar serian los engranajes, otra parte que también tengas que ver es el peso, para el chasis te recomiendo que sea de aluminio por que es liviano y resistente, otra la batería, fijate si podes conseguir de litio, son muy livianas pero las que vienen la mayoria son de poco amper(las de celular aveces traen 1000mA suficiente pero se gastan rapido)


----------



## hoorus (May 8, 2011)

hola si el dia de mañana voy a comprar uno de esos carritos a control remoto que ya no sirven que me entere que los venden en un almacen de ahi voy a sacar el motor y la caja reductora...
espero con eso ya funcione bien... sino ya posteo mañana ja ja ja
 y otra preguntita para tener la fuerza necesaria para arrancar y suficiente velocidad cuantods engranes deberia poner  en total en la caja reductora...


----------

